

The Tetuan Valley mindset - abarrera
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/04/28/guest-post-the-mindset-of-tetuan-valley/

======
jkaljundi
Amazed at all the progress we are making on startup front across Europe and
how much has happened during last 12 months. Seedcamp, StartupBootcamp,
Garage48, Tetuan Valley, TechHub, Techcrunch Europe and many others have
become household names across startups on our continent. Many startups also
making waves across the world and US market.

Can't wait for the next 12 months!

------
mentalmas
This is really huge!!! I think is one of the greatest venture labs in Spain!!
The main difference: okuri team and Tetuan Vally students!! They are always
willing to help you, pushing you to the next level!!! I think we all feel like
if we were at home!!!

Thanks okuri!!!

------
cvander
Great to see you in TC talking about Tetuan Valley. Keep growing!

------
dscarlat
TV rocks!

------
jsimoes
Great job you are doing there!

